# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Brace Yourself...

## Generationshell

This has nothing to do with my BP. Because I would NEVER let something like this happen to him. Heck I freaked when he had one scale that was slightly discolored. And spreading. I jumped on that with Bernadine diluted water soaks and neosporin. 

This is bad just bad...
My good friend's ex has a female bp. That is decent sizes and a gorgeous normal. He had someone taking care of her while he was in Oklahoma for about a month. He got her back and her tank was super messy. But he kept putting off cleaning it. B/c he is basically a "bum" and lazy to say the least. Well a month goes by after getting her back. And he finally decides to clean the cage b/c it was reaking. And also my good friend owns a bp and Red tail boa. Which are kept in great condition. but at her ex's b/c her dad wont let them be at her house. well they pick her up look at her stomach and see blood...and....this essentially.... (not a great pic but this is all I have)




Its really horrific. I told them Betadine soaks for now but... she needs to see a vet. There isnt any easy way around it. Its been about 4 days since discovering it. And He wont take her tot he vet b/c he has no money. And My friend doesn't know if she will take her to a vet. But the thing is that bp seriously needs to see a vet or its going to die! The poor snake doesn't deserve that! It needs antibiotics asap! Idk what to do. I go back to school in 5 days. any suggestions. Something needs to be done. That bp can't suffer!
ugh  :Tears: 

This whole situation makes me so angry!!1

----------


## David802

I literally gagged... That is just horrible...... I think if he won't take it to a vet I'd probably try get him to put it down.... I can't tell for sure but it looks like it covers the entire belly.  :Sad: 

P.S. You may want to consider editing the thread to warn people of a graphic pic...

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

I'm so sorry. I threatened to Call Animal cruelty. And heck yes i will. Would they even do anything?

And Im sorry how do I edit the thread title?

----------


## BroknBusted

Is that a burn or did she rub her skin raw or is it something she caught from not having her cage cleaned? 

If he is to lazy to clean up after her then he is to lazy to own her! I can understand not having the cash for a vet but he can't just sit back and do nothing!

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## coldblooded

A vet trip is definitely in order...

If the cage was disgusting for a very long period of time there is a possibility it could be full blown scale rot..but the upper part of the body near the top of the picture doesn't look as bad. My first instinct is a burn. How is the tank heated?

Good luck, that looks pretty nasty  :Sad:

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## ed4281

That's going to take alot of time and treatment to heal, the vet will most likely prescribe a systemic antibiotic and a topical ointment as well as soaks. The cage is going to have to be kept immaculate and dry, however the bp will make a full recovery. It will be a long road and the snake will have bad scarring.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

BTW Its *Scale Rot* ( A bacterial infection that eats away at the scales, essentially eating the flesh away from the snake, caused by excess moisture and bad husbandry)
This whole situation is just messed up. 

He is continuing to soak her. But HELLOO! That maybe would have done something when she had one scale infected. Not now, when 3/4 of her body has it! For gosh sakes! You can't sit around and watch her freakin die!

----------


## dembonez

is it really that hard to care for this kinda snake? i mean im a complete idiot and im still capable to cleaning his cage and checking his temps... O_o

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

I know this guy... and he won't bring her to a vet, AND definitely wont keep the tank and husbandry in pristine condition throughout her recovery. 

Also over the heating pad there was a huge crack in the tank that was exposed that she has probably been rubbing all over. And its sharp. Freakin A.  They got it covered but still.... She has a heating pad. not regulated... (yea i know!  :Mad: ) But after seeing it up close it definitely looks like scale rot to me.

----------


## Generationshell

> is it really that hard to care for this kinda snake?


Apparently for *some* people it's hard. 
Haha my parents can even keep up with temps and husbandry and they know squat.

----------

dembonez (01-11-2011)

----------


## dembonez

> Apparently for *some* people it's hard. 
> Haha my parents can even keep up with temps and husbandry and they know squat.


LOL! :ROFL:

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

> it could be full blown scale rot..but the upper part of the body near the top of the picture doesn't look as bad.


Yea but its spreading. While looking at her she is showing subtle signs at the top also.

----------


## Generationshell

Im proposing an offer. I don't think it is unreasonable.  I am willing to cover half vet costs with my good friend. If and *ONLY* if he gives up the snake.

----------


## Generationshell

My friend keeps saying "No it's his responsibility." 

Not if the snakes gnna effin die its not. WTF....  Thats why shes not gnna take her to a vet.

----------


## mainbutter

Put the poor thing down.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

> Put the poor thing down.


 :Sad:  Yea believe me. The last thing I want is the snake to continue to suffer. But unfortunately unless the owner cooperates then I can't make the decision.
All I know it if they do not cooperate I will be calling Animal Control and making a report of neglect.

----------


## coldblooded

Can you convince him to hand the snake over to you?  :Sad:  It's awful that people can treat any animal like this. Just disgusting.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

This just happened at a horrible time. Considering. I am going back to college on Sunday. Which is 3.5 hrs away. My rents take care of my bp while I'm gone. 
If I didn't have school I would def take her in. I told my friend Julissa. If we go half and half on the vet bills, then she can prob keep her at my house. But she would have to take care of her. Because I know my rents wont take care of another snake.

I'm really trying to figure out all the options out there.

----------


## coldblooded

> This just happened at a horrible time. Considering. I am going back to college on Sunday. Which is 3.5 hrs away. My rents take care of my bp while I'm gone. 
> If I didn't have school I would def take her in. I told my friend Julissa. If we go half and half on the vet bills, then she can prob keep her at my house. But she would have to take care of her. Because I know my rents wont take care of another snake.
> 
> I'm really trying to figure out all the options out there.


Ah, that's terrible. I see  :Sad:  Best of luck with it, I hope your friend comes to their senses and does the best thing for their pet.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

> Ah, that's terrible. I see  Best of luck with it, I hope your friend comes to their senses and does the best thing for their pet.


Thank you. I really hope so also. :/

----------


## rdoyle

WOW I wished you live here in Louisiana. I would take her and to LSU Vet

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## blackcrystal22

That looks like a mixture of burns and scale rot.
Poor baby.

See if there are any local reptile rescues in your area.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## rdoyle

eather that or she cut her self on the crack then got rot from the nast cage.  Or the crack could have torn up the scales which lead to the rot. but this is nasty eather way. I hope you can get your friend to let yall take her to the vet.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

> That looks like a mixture of burns and scale rot.
> Poor baby.
> 
> See if there are any local reptile rescues in your area.


Great Idea!! 

I found a couple and call them up tomorrow! Thank you! 
there is still however the issue of the owner giving up the snake. 
If he seriously let his bp get his bad. How much does that snake really mean to him?

----------


## Generationshell

There is no telling what happened first such as burn,cut,scale rot....and then what followed... But we have all seen the result :/

----------


## Generationshell

Okay I called around and found someone from the South Texas Herpetology Association that does rescues and knows a guy who would take the snake in and get it to a vet. 
Great news except I know have to convince them to give it up. 
Oh Lord please help me... I know I'm sticking my head where i shouldn't but idk....
My mom told me just to drop the whole thing....

----------


## Gloryhound

The snake needs help!  Since the owner obviously does not know how to car for it and can not afford to pay someone to tell them how, they need to give it to someone that knows how to care for it or can afford the help it needs.

----------


## Generationshell

The Person I talked to said she had given this guy (she would gve this bp) a rescue that had a huge chunk of skin cut out of it, and he rehabilitated it. 
I just don't understand if you can't afford to care for the pet why wouldn't you give it up to someone willing to give it the best they can?

----------


## LotsaBalls

Call animal control.

----------


## xFenrir

Here's the thing: If you call Animal Control or a similar group on a neglect case, and show them the pictures as evidence, they WILL go in there and TAKE the snake from this person. He/she will NOT have a say in the matter. They will be charged with serious neglect and fined/have to appear in court. Personally, I think that's the best thing you can do for this poor animal. Don't try to "convince" your friend. FORCE them. I hate to badmouth people's friends, but the poor girl doesn't deserve this horrible neglect and suffering because of an owner that's too selfish or incompetent to do the right thing.

If you're not willing to do this, then judging from what I've read in this thread about your "friend's" personality, this snake will die.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011),K2exotics (01-11-2011),_thedarkwolf25_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## K2exotics

> Here's the thing: If you call Animal Control or a similar group on a neglect case, and show them the pictures as evidence, they WILL go in there and TAKE the snake from this person. He/she will NOT have a say in the matter. They will be charged with serious neglect and fined/have to appear in court. Personally, I think that's the best thing you can do for this poor animal. Don't try to "convince" your friend. FORCE them. I hate to badmouth people's friends, but the poor girl doesn't deserve this horrible neglect and suffering because of an owner that's too selfish or incompetent to do the right thing.
> 
> If you're not willing to do this, then judging from what I've read in this thread about your "friend's" personality, this snake will die.


that is exactly how i feel.. this friend of yours doesnt deserve to have the pet if they are not only unable but unwilling to care for it...

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

How do I get a hold of animal control? Should I warn them or just do it?
But my friends snakes are there too in the same room.... wouldnt they take them too? 

I'm just afraid of losing a friend....
I mean  my mom keeps being like "do you want him to get his friends to come mess up our house and crap...?" "Just don't do anything it isnt your Business"

----------


## Nook

Being a friend, in my opinion, is no excuse for not taking care of a living thing. If you lose a friend over something like this, when they are the one clearly at fault, they're not a very good friend or person for letting an animal suffer.

I'd call animal control, and let whatever happens, happen. Anything would be better for that poor snake then to lay around and suffer if it isn't taken care of.

Personally, I have done it. I do what's best for the animals well being. If someone is cruel or neglectful of an animal that they took into their care, they deserve whatever happens to them. Friend or not.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-11-2011),K2exotics (01-11-2011),myanney (01-25-2011),_thedarkwolf25_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

If I do call animal control... then won't they take my friends snakes that are also caged at this guys house. My friend isn't the one who neglected the snake. But im afraid if I call animal control then they would take her snakes.... 
I sent him a message...if he doesnt respond then....ill call animal control. I'd rather them just give the snake up... please oh please.....

Im getting really tired of my mom saying "Stay out of their Business"
Where are the Mods opinions on this?

----------


## K2exotics

> Being a friend, in my opinion, is no excuse for not taking care of a living thing. If you lose a friend over something like this, when they are the one clearly at fault, they're not a very good friend or person for letting an animal suffer.
> 
> I'd call animal control, and let whatever happens, happen. Anything would be better for that poor snake then to lay around and suffer if it isn't taken care of.
> 
> Personally, I have done it. I do what's best for the animals well being. If someone is cruel or neglectful of an animal that they took into their care, they deserve whatever happens to them. Friend or not.


You keep asking how to do it and people are giving you many options... I think that you dont really want to risk your friendship.. if it were me I would have given them 3 days to get it on the road to recovery or I would be calling animal control.. i would have told them that was their only warning and meant it..  I dont care how close I am to someone, that isn't neglect any more that is negligence.. that is deliberate lack of care at this point.. and it is completely unacceptable!

You have given them enough time .. more than enough.. and it isnt fair to that poor snake because you are worried you might lose a friend... I would call 411 get the number of animal control in my area and tell them what is going on .. then I would offer the pictures as evidence.. That snake needed help a LONG time ago.. putting it off over a reluctant person.. is only dooming the snake to death..

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011),Nook (01-11-2011),_xFenrir_ (01-11-2011)

----------


## xFenrir

> How do I get a hold of animal control? Should I warn them or just do it?
> But my friends snakes are there too in the same room.... wouldnt they take them too? 
> 
> I'm just afraid of losing a friend....
> I mean  my mom keeps being like "do you want him to get his friends to come mess up our house and crap...?" "Just don't do anything it isnt your Business"


Look up your local Animal Control on the internet, or dial 411 and ask them. You can remain an anonymous tip source. It makes my blood boil though that your mother cares more about someone getting angry than an animal suffering obvious pain and neglect. You have seen what's going on; it is absolutely your business to get this snake AWAY from this guy and get it the care it needs.

Basically, Animal Control will do what's best for the ANIMAL, not the people. If I were in this situation, I would be more than willing to lose one apparently terrible "friend" than let an animal suffer and die when I knew it was within my power to help it. Please help this python because if you don't, apparently no one will.


*EDIT:* Tell your friend to go over to his house and GET HER SNAKES OUT OF THERE. Why on earth you'd leave your beloved pets with someone like this guy is mind-baffling. If not, tell Animal Control that some of the snakes are NOT his and they will take them for her and let her pick them up from their shelter.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Black_Shark

> If I do call animal control... then won't they take my friends snakes that are also caged at this guys house. My friend isn't the one who neglected the snake. But im afraid if I call animal control then they would take her snakes.... 
> I sent him a message...if he doesnt respond then....ill call animal control. I'd rather them just give the snake up... please oh please.....
> 
> Im getting really tired of my mom saying "Stay out of their Business"
> Where are the Mods opinions on this?


I would stay out of it.  I've found that its generally best to keep your nose out of someone elses business because you don't know how that person will react.  This could affect not only you, but your parents, for quite some time.  Who knows how this guy thinks?  you call animal control, he gets upset, he comes and screws your house up, slashes your tires, spray paints your car, and generally causes thousands of dollars of damage that you CANNOT prove that he did.  WHat I would do, is loan him the money and explain its a loan, so his pride isnt hurt and the snake gets better.  If he won't accept the loan, then don't be friends with the guy and accept that he is a person who doesn't care about snakes and views them as 90% of the world views them.  As worthless pests.  

Just my $.02

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

Well. Thank you for the responses. I will keep everyone updated.

----------


## Nook

> I would stay out of it.  I've found that its generally best to keep your nose out of someone elses business because you don't know how that person will react.  This could affect not only you, but your parents, for quite some time.  Who knows how this guy thinks?  you call animal control, he gets upset, he comes and screws your house up, slashes your tires, spray paints your car, and generally causes thousands of dollars of damage that you CANNOT prove that he did.  WHat I would do, is loan him the money and explain its a loan, so his pride isnt hurt and the snake gets better.  If he won't accept the loan, then don't be friends with the guy and accept that he is a person who doesn't care about snakes and views them as 90% of the world views them.  As worthless pests.  
> 
> Just my $.02


Personally, knowing what has happened keeps someone from just 'staying out of it' .. I couldn't live with myself if there was something that could've been done to save a life, and it didn't get done. The person is already in it. If a person gets that bent out of shape over someone else trying to help, by slashing tires or whatever else stated, that person needs help themself. I wouldn't loan the person the money to take care of the snake, as there's a chance something like this will happen all over again. I would get any living creature out of that house ASAP.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## BroknBusted

Wouldn't animal control put the snake down though? If he/she can be cured then I'd hate to see it get put down.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Black_Shark

> Personally, knowing what has happened keeps someone from just 'staying out of it' .. I couldn't live with myself if there was something that could've been done to save a life, and it didn't get done. The person is already in it. If a person gets that bent out of shape over someone else trying to help, by slashing tires or whatever else stated, that person needs help themself. I wouldn't loan the person the money to take care of the snake, as there's a chance something like this will happen all over again. I would get any living creature out of that house ASAP.


Trying to help?  Your going to get the guy fined, maybe arrested.  yeah, most people would get pretty pissed off about that.  Not saying he doesn't deserve it, but there could be ramifications beyond saving the animal.  The very worst thing anyone can do to help a situation is get the cops/government agency involved.  All that does is cause problems down the road.  It is always better to solve things yourself.  Besides, the guy doesn't sound like a complete idiot.  He recognizes the snake needs help, maybe he will accept the loan on the condition that he does his research and takes steps to make sure it doesn't happen again.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## nicolexdisaster

its just sad that the situation could of been prevented through better cleaning and what not. good luck with whatever ends up happening. good luck to the snake too.  :Please: 

x nicole

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## corgigirl9

> Here's the thing: If you call Animal Control or a similar group on a neglect case, and show them the pictures as evidence, they WILL go in there and TAKE the snake from this person. He/she will NOT have a say in the matter. They will be charged with serious neglect and fined/have to appear in court. Personally, I think that's the best thing you can do for this poor animal. Don't try to "convince" your friend. FORCE them. I hate to badmouth people's friends, but the poor girl doesn't deserve this horrible neglect and suffering because of an owner that's too selfish or incompetent to do the right thing.
> 
> If you're not willing to do this, then judging from what I've read in this thread about your "friend's" personality, this snake will die.


I agree, call animal control.  These people deserve it... friend or not a friend they should not be allowed to own an animal and should be incriminated for breaking the law and animal abuse.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Sunbreeze327

> I know this guy... and he won't bring her to a vet, AND definitely wont keep the tank and husbandry in pristine condition throughout her recovery. 
> 
> Also over the heating pad there was a huge crack in the tank that was exposed that she has probably been rubbing all over. And its sharp. Freakin A.  They got it covered but still.... She has a heating pad. not regulated... (yea i know! ) But after seeing it up close it definitely looks like scale rot to me.


Sorry if this has already been suggested... not all the way through the thread yet. If you keep snakes yourself, or know someone else quite responsible, perhaps you could kindly suggest that the current and negligible owner let someone else take the snake to provide it proper care? I'm not sure how this would work, since the current owner may not take it well... I don't know the person.

I had this work when someone I knew had a gerbil they weren't caring for. When they were getting frustrated, I offered to take him "to get him in better shape". By the time the gerbil was better, the owner didn't want it back and I found a new better home for it. Win all around.

Otherwise, I'd suggest calling Animal Control, if you haven't already since you mentioned it. Hopefully you're in an area where AC is operated well.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## angllady2

People who keep telling you to mind your own business really piss me off. :Rage: 

I don't give a rat's hind end HOW mad someone gets at me, if you are neglecting an animal, I WILL involve the necessary authorities if you won't listen to reason.  They keep talking about ramifications, what ramifications??!!  The moron decides not to talk to you ?  Oh my I think I'll just curl up and die if that happens!  The moron decides to stop being your friend?  Who the {bleep} needs friends like this looser anyway!  He decides to get nasty and start doing little ugly things to you or your mom?  Two can play that game, and I can get pretty nasty when you push me. :Mad: 

Now, weigh some spoiled looser getting his feelings hurt, versus you knowing you could have done something and let that animal suffer and die.  Personally, I couldn't look at myself in the mirror if I did that.  But that's me.

Now, to your very important question of ALL the snakes being taken.  If they show no signs of abuse or neglect, they will NOT be taken.  I've seen that before, especially if more than one person lives in the house.  So, suck it up and do what is right!   Call the authorities and save that helpless animals life.  You'll hate yourself if you don't.  Or at least I would.

Gale

----------

ballpythonluvr (01-11-2011),_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011),_thedarkwolf25_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## kasmiraross

this makes me sick it makes me angry and it makes me want to cry its horrible.dont be scared to lose a friend . i would lose a friend to protect a aniamal any day becuz they cant talk so they cant protect themselfs . please help this snake.and about your other friends snakes who are there why cudent she look after this snake and clean irts tank the same time she did her snakes thats just selfish .i would have this snake but i live in england i feel helpless dont ignore this help the snake asap .call some1 just do something because if this snake suffers and dies you will regret it and wish ud helped it . help it becuz it cant help itself  :Snake:

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## kasmiraross

vey well said angllady 2

----------


## ballpythonluvr

This is a very sad situation.  I would be calling animal control on this dude.  No animal should have to suffer because of someone's negligence.  It is very unfortunate that this person even owns an animal.  Do the right thing and help save this snake. That poor baby has suffered enough already.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## kasmiraross

i rescued my bp wen i got him he had septicemia and was on his death bed . he was 2 foot long and only weighed 200 grams iv had him bout 6 months and he now weigh 985 grams an is healthy .that snake must have septicemia plz help it or give me his address and il report it . how can any desent person sit back and let this happen? has your mum seen that picture ? if so how can she tell you not to report him ?

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## kasmiraross

your friend who had the other snakes round there she was ovs going round there and sorting her snakes out . so why dint she sort this snake out ? if she doing her snakes it would not off hurt or toke to much off her time to sort this snake out to .so if i was you i would not be worried bout fooling out with her . i wud fool out with her myself for being so selfish and lazy . an as for the owner i wont start bout him cuz il be here all day . :Mad:

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

Its decided you guys. I am calling animal control tomorrow, I am going to do what has to be done.

I hadn't even considered the existence of septicemia, and the reality is this snake needs help fast!. IF my friend is really my friend then she will realize I did the right thing. I am doing it for the snake and no one else.

----------

Yakisobafish (01-12-2011)

----------


## ameh78

im not sure if anyone has said this yet but the big thing that comes to mind to me is you have mentioned your friend has snakes in this house as well. Why didnt your friend step in and say hey - take care of your snake! or even step up and do it herself?

To me that bothers me as much as what he did. she allowed this to happen and didnt do anything about it.

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011),PitOnTheProwl (01-12-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

> Why didnt your friend step in and say hey - take care of your snake! or even step up and do it herself?
> 
> To me that bothers me as much as what he did. she allowed this to happen and didnt do anything about it.




Believe me I have asked myself that too...I suppose she has too much pride. That it's his responsibility and trying to teach him a lesson but she didn't. The 2 months the snake was with "pet keeper" she was really neglected. The person even admitted to it. But the thing is this started out as one scale.... how could it get this bad. You have to ask yourself that. Its inexcusable.

Also if you got your snake back and the tank was filthy why would you just let her sit it in it for a month? Also the fact she hadn't been eating should have been a for sure sign to check husbandry. But they arent as strict on husbandry as you can tell.

----------


## rdoyle

So he never let you take the snake to the vet enen if you where going to pay for the bill.  I am sry but that guy should never own other aniamle again.  :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:  :Surprised:

----------


## Xan Powers

> So he never let you take the snake to the vet enen if you where going to pay for the bill.  I am sry but that guy should never own other aniamle again.


x2

electric chair for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## ShortStack

Poor lil guy  :Sad:  


If your friend cared about the snake, she would have done something. Whether it was go in there herself and take care of it, or report her ex. Do what's best and make the call. Do other people know about the condition of the snake? If so, I wouldn't tell them it was you though because like someone else mentioned, the guy may seek revenge and sometimes people can be very ugly about it.

----------


## rdoyle

> x2
> 
> electric chair for sure. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!


Electric Chair is nothing compair to what I want to do to the guy. LOL I want to hang him from a tree by his Balls

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Not a cool situation. There are many thing I want to post about this but I do not want to get banned.
If he is willing to give up the snake, pm me. I can be where ever they are on a couple mins. 
Though, I might just take all the pets in the house just to make sure they are all taken care of right.

----------


## kasmiraross

your guna have to act fast because if she has septicemia witch it looks like then she hasent got long . and if you do get her to the vet i found that a antibiotic called fortum i think thats what its called is better than baytril. please ring them today she hasent got long shes in a very bad way problely dehaydrated as well. i dont want her to suffer for any longer than she as to when are you going to ring them ?

----------


## Generationshell

> If he is willing to give up the snake, pm me. I can be where ever they are on a couple mins.


Unfortunately I think the only thing I can do it report it. I can't wait around any longer to decide to do the right thing.

----------


## Generationshell

Thanks to Google Maps streetview I have his address, and now I will report him.
Wait never mind Im going to have t drive by his house to get the darn thing....
He read my message I sent him and no response so... pretty sure he wont ever see this coming.

----------


## XIIIPythons

what did animal control say ? why not ask them if you can take ownership of the snake once they seize it ? that way u can get it the help it needs ?

----------


## Generationshell

> what did animal control say ? why not ask them if you can take ownership of the snake once they seize it ? that way u can get it the help it needs ?


I haven't called yet. I need to get his address. And I would do that But I leave back to college (3.5 hrs away) on sunday. And there is no way My rents are going to take care of another snake.

----------


## Generationshell

Also when I call can I tell them about the reptile rescue that was willing to take the snake in for care?

----------


## Generationshell

Wow Anger Is boiling inside of me...
I'm defeated you guys...
I called animal control and they only take Dogs and cats cases...
She gave me the number to the herp association and I left a message. But as far as I know they can't force someone to surrender the snake...
 :Sad:

----------


## Generationshell

I have his # and address. Idk what to do. In his message he was like "No offense but this is my decision and I haven't decided what I am going to do yet"

The person from the herp association left me a message. She can't make him surrender the pet but can make his life difficult. 
I'm conflicted... Should I continue to fight. My mom keeps telling me to give up and I can't save the world.

----------


## XIIIPythons

i would turn his info over to the herp association and distance yourself from your friend.. and next time he needs a favor u laugh in his face ...   the only thing left really you can do.. is call chuck norris and yall do a midnight recovery of the snake, and i dont see that happening.. so Goodjob contacting people.. but i would turn it over to herp association and let them pester him...

----------


## angllady2

Skip Animal Control and call the Humane Society, or call your local police and ask for the number for Animal Neglect and Cruelty, trust me, there are people who will help.

I've seen this same thing before, but every Animal Control is different.  Ever watch one of those shows on Animal Planet like COPS but with animals?  Those guys work for Animal Neglect and Cruelty divisions.  They HAVE to intervene no matter the species.  If they try to tell you they don't do snakes, ask to speak to a superior.  Stress that this animal is in dire shape and will die without proper care, they don't like the PR that would come from letting it die.

Gale

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Gale is right, do NOT give up, call the police department and ask them who you need to contact to report cruelty to an animal.  Many shelters do not take reptiles, but your State will have some system in place to remove exotics from homes where they're being abused and neglected.

Also, for those who are advising not to do this because the criminal may strike back--shame on you for your cowardice.
"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." (Edmund Burke)

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-12-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

I just talked with the Lady from the Herp association. She has her meeting tonight. I gave her all the guys information and sent her the picture. She is going to talk to the people at her meeting and have people give him a call and at worst... harass him. 
She said she will call me tomorrow to tell me what is going on.

----------


## kasmiraross

make him let you take it to the vet or ask his ex to take to the vets . do any off them  on this site ?

----------


## thedarkwolf25

It appalls me that anyone can mistreat an animal to this degree :Surprised:  I hope that he gets everything that is coming to him.  I personally think that when someone mistreats an animal or neglects it that the same treatment should be given to the owner. How would he like it if he was forced to live in a box and forced to live in his own waste?!

Good on you for trying to get that snake the help it needs. I would follow Gale's advice and try and reach the Humane Society or the Animal Cruelty people. If that snake does not get help soon it WILL die. Tell that to anyone that tries to tell you no.

----------


## Generationshell

*UPDATE*
She is in horrible condition...It is getting worse. 
My friend said he picked her up, looked at her belly and put her back down. And said "She has to go" 
They were considering putting her down but I called them and gave them the # for the herp association. They are going to surrender her. 
I'll keep you updated as things progress. 
I pray it isn't too late.

----------


## Generationshell

It is so bad they are putting her down....
They are on their way right now...
They think she has septicemia 
I'm sorry you guys... I failed. I tried so hard so it wouldn't come to this...
She won't be in pain much longer. 
She was just a beautiful snake you guys... :'[

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Tears:  :Tears:  :Tombstone:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-23-2011)

----------


## Generationshell

> 


Everything in our city sucks :[ Or that snake would have been forced out of there 2 weeks ago. :cens0r:

....
 :Disbelief:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tombstone:

----------


## Generationshell

The vet said even with antibiotics at this point she wouldn't make it because it was so severe...
It just makes me mad that it had to come to this.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I do understand but will keep my mouth shut :Mad:

----------

_Generationshell_ (01-23-2011)

----------


## Homegrownscales

This makes me really angry. I'm the local reptile rescuer in my community and have gotten rescues with everything from parasites, scale rot, mouth rot and thermal burns. All of these and the affliction that was killing that animal are COMPLETLY treatable. I find it awful that they did nothing until they put the animal down. SHE SUFFERED.  That's a truly sick person. Not only would I never talk to them again. But I'd still report them. I hope more pics were taken bc that's still evidence. To have something as treatable as that was at first and even in the end and to still do nothing is seriously disturbed. I'm sorry you had to watch that. If a person could neglect an animal like that just imagine how they treat their  friends and loved ones.

----------


## Sunbreeze327

I'm sorry that it came down to this, but I am glad that she is no longer suffering so horridly. Please let us know if anything else comes of the owner regarding the neglect he allowed. I'm sure I speak for all of us in thanking you for your efforts on behalf of the snake. Heaven forbid that you encounter another situation like this, but now you're even better armed with the right people to contact should you ever see anything like this again.

 :Tears:  :Rage:

----------


## Generationshell

> This makes me really angry. I'm the local reptile rescuer in my community and have gotten rescues with everything from parasites, scale rot, mouth rot and thermal burns. All of these and the affliction that was killing that animal are COMPLETLY treatable. I find it awful that they did nothing until they put the animal down. SHE SUFFERED.  That's a truly sick person. Not only would I never talk to them again. But I'd still report them. I hope more pics were taken bc that's still evidence. To have something as treatable as that was at first and even in the end and to still do nothing is seriously disturbed. I'm sorry you had to watch that. If a person could neglect an animal like that just imagine how they treat their  friends and loved ones.


I'm not sure I have much faith in our herpetology association. I told them about the case. Gave them all the information. Because I was at a standstill. Even Animal wouldn't take any action. And because of this ... a beautiful snake died... Yea I am definitely not going to talk to the guy who owned the snake. And as for my friend. I have nothing to say to either of them. It was neglect. Period..Dot. End of it. To sit there while an animal suffers is just cruel. And let me ask how much was it to put the animal down? b/c for prob $30 they could have gotten the antibiotics. Totally bull. They watched her die and did nothing about it.  :Mad:

----------


## kasmiraross

this is so sad what a waste of a beautyful life they make me sick . i knew the snake had septicemia . when i rescued my snake his was bad and he pulled trow but not as bad as this snake. y dint they listen to you 2 weeks ago the snake mite of had a chance sick people . whats happend is so sad but atleast  the snakes not suffering rip poor little darling and you did your best . :Snake:

----------

